

In the Lava Mountains - rachbelaid
http://englishrussia.com/2013/04/19/in-the-lava-mountains/

======
JasonFruit
More information and a less fluffy title would have been welcome. I'm just as
interested in impressive photos of volcanic activity when it doesn't pretend
to have something to do with Tolkien's (admittedly very good) books.

~~~
greenyoda
A search for volcanoes in Russia turned up this article, which has more
information:

<http://rt.com/news/volcano-erupts-russia-kamchatka-810>

 _"Torrents of lava are coming down the magnificent slopes of Plosky
Tolbachik, one of the biggest volcanoes in Russia’s Far East region. The
volcano 'woke up' in November last year - after more than thirty-five years of
being dormant. ..."_

A short video of the eruption can be found here:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/9908...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/9908916/Spectacular-
eruptions-and-lava-flows-at-Russian-volcano.html)

------
galvanist
Nit-pick: The "real" "Mordor on earth" is Mt. Tongariro on the north island of
New Zealand. The 3-4 day trail around Mt. Tongariro and Mt. Ngauruhoe is one
of New Zealand's spectacular "Great Walks." If you have the opportunity to
visit New Zealand, you should take the time for at least one of these walks.

[http://www.tongarirocrossing.org.nz/the-lord-of-the-
rings.ht...](http://www.tongarirocrossing.org.nz/the-lord-of-the-rings.html)

~~~
ericcholis
Been there, did (some of) that, it really is an amazing hike.

~~~
prawn
The crossing itself is done in a day and photos don't do it justice. Looked a
bit ho-hum to me until I was there.

Probably only one tiring bit (Devil's Staircase?) then the rest is pretty
straightforward.

------
7952
A full set of photos is available here [1]. It looks to be the Tolbachik
complex in the Far East of Russia.

<http://lusika33.livejournal.com/36315.html>.

~~~
pshc
Really nice to be able to get at the full-sized (albeit watermarked) versions.
<http://lusika33.livejournal.com/> has all of the lava albums and much more!

------
rachbelaid
Sorry for the initial fluffy title ;) I just found the initial title a bit
lame, but I mainly posted it on HN because it reminded me some Mordor
scenes...

I found this pictures amazing and it's very impressive how close the guy stand
from the lava.. I guess that the air is pretty cold but I m surprise how close
the guy stand from the lava.

For the one who know and remind Haroun Tazieff
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haroun_Tazieff>), he was always very well
protected in his documentaries

------
sramsay
These photos are breathtaking -- the sort of thing that makes one feel small
in a colossal and complex world. It is the landscape of Milton and Dante come
to life, beautiful and terrifying, ferocious and serene.

But, Dude. Really? Standing on a curved precipice over a river of fire? You
are absolutely fucking insane.

------
yutyut
Seeing photos like these always serves as a reminder to me of the wonders
present on our own planet just waiting to be explored. It really puts this
concrete and glass jungle that I call 'home' into perspective. I need a
vacation.

------
D9u
Nice pictures, but... It's so much more awesome to view an eruption in person.
Especially when the lava fountains are visible from 25+ miles away. Standing
nearby a 1500 foot lava fountain is truly a humbling experience. (Kilauea)

------
dromidas
Is this North Dakota after all the fracking?

------
gngeal
I seriously thought that this was going to be about the unbreathable air and
destroyed environment in and around Norilsk...

